# Woohoo! Delivery date 27th Aug finally showing! UPDATE: It changed back! :(



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

What?  I ordered within the first hour of sales, but my order page has changed from "we will email you etc etc" to the expected delivery date of September 30, 2010 - October 5, 2010

I really, really hope this is a glitch.....


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

yes, I freaked out when I saw this as well.

I ordered the wifi on 31st this shows Sept 30th delivery,  the 3G one I ordered 3rd and shows Oct 5th.  Yet they clearly showed release date for wifi and Sept 4th for 3G when I ordered.  Even worse the Kindle pages show order today for Sept 8th delivery.....................


----------



## Naro (Aug 6, 2010)

Just checked mine and it said that it's going to ship on October 6. I hope this is a glitch somewhere in the system.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine says September 29, so I'll be first! 

The kindle product page says orders placed now will ship on or before September 8.  So wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I just called them (UK) and they have no idea why the order summary pages show these late dates.  They assured me that the dates shown when I ordered are the accurate ones.  They are putting this information to the web teams to find out what is going on.

They had an update dated 6th Aug that states orders placed by noon on 1st Aug will be shipped by 27th Aug and from then till last night they ship 1st some first served, but by Sept 4th.........from today they will ship by Sept 8th.  Their own update to CS reps today..........


----------



## Naro (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information babyd.

Quick question if i change the shipping speed will that put me at the end of the line?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Naro said:


> Thanks for the information babyd.
> 
> Quick question if i change the shipping speed will that put me at the end of the line?


I think someone asked this on another thread and was told by CS that as long as you amend your current order, rather than cancelling and re-ordering, it shouldn't affect your place in the line.


----------



## Greenbeast (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope it is a glitch as my date has slipped to 7th-11th October!


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

I've just noticed the same on mine which says "Delivery Estimate: 30 Sep 2010" but, if I click for order details, it still says "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."

Mine was ordered on July 31st.

I hope it's only a glitch.  I don't want to go through another forever-moving goalposts scenario again.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine is saying Oct. 4-8th! This has to be wrong, when I ordered it said order now for release day delivery.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

babyd said:


> I just called them (UK) and they have no idea why the order summary pages show these late dates. They assured me that the dates shown when I ordered are the accurate ones. They are putting this information to the web teams to find out what is going on.
> 
> They had an update dated 6th Aug that states orders placed by noon on 1st Aug will be shipped by 27th Aug and from then till last night they ship 1st some first served, but by Sept 4th.........from today they will ship by Sept 8th. Their own update to CS reps today..........


I ordered on 29th July - I'm glad I read this before I looked and saw mine said delivery estimate Sept 29th


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

JSRinUK said:


> I've just noticed the same on mine which says "Delivery Estimate: 30 Sep 2010" but, if I click for order details, it still says "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."
> 
> Mine was ordered on July 31st.
> 
> I hope it's only a glitch. I don't want to go through another forever-moving goalposts scenario again.


Yeah, it has to be a glitch. I ordered mine about 6am on the 29th and mine says estimated delivery October 4th!! But when I click for order details it also just says "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date."


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Gotta be a placeholder. Underpromise and overdeliver tactic. Zen out.


----------



## Megan_in_pink (Aug 6, 2010)

Last night I switched my shiping to the faster shipping. Befour the switch the date were Oct 8- Oct 21, now after the change is it Oct 13- Oct 19...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Megan_in_pink said:


> Last night I switched my shiping to the faster shipping. Befour the switch the date were Oct 8- Oct 21, now after the change is it Oct 13- Oct 19...


that worked well! It is a glitch. Has to be!


----------



## sonofthedragon (Jul 29, 2010)

I ordered kindle 3G on July 28, 2010 9:38 PM EST with two-day shipping, delivery date estimate: September 29, 2010. It looks like this is the earliest delivery date.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine says delivery date of September 28th.  I ordered a little after 10 AM EST on July 28the but the order detail still says "we will email you with a delivery date...".


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Just checked my K3 order. It had changed a few hours ago from the 'we will email you ...' message to a delivery estimate of 29th Sep. Now it's changed to 'Delivery Estimate: 27 Aug'

Woohoo!

*EDIT:*
Unbelievable! I don't know exactly when it changed to say 27 Aug but less than half an hour after I first noticed it, it's been changed back to 29 Sep. What's going on with these people?!


----------



## b_knits (Nov 22, 2009)

Mine still says 29 September but I ordered before Aug 1st so I'm hoping it updates!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, b-knits.  Welcome to Kindleboards.  I ordered my dad's before Aug. 1st also.  I'm hoping mine changes also.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Megan_in_pink said:


> Last night I switched my shiping to the faster shipping. Befour the switch the date were Oct 8- Oct 21, now after the change is it Oct 13- Oct 19...


Well, that's not comforting at all. 
deb


----------



## yoshimi (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine says* 5 Oct 2010 - 7 Oct 2010* , I ordered on 1 Aug, so presume it's going to be dispatched on/before 27 Aug.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, that better be wrong.  I ordered exactly 13 minutes after they first went up, when some of the product pages were still 404'd, and it says my delivery date is October 4th.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm confused about mine.  I ordered it within hours of announcement - well before their cut-off date - but says estimated delivery October 7th?!        Let's hope it changes or there will be !#Q$&%[email protected]#$!$$#[email protected]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

People, people, people.

Deep Breaths!

What date did it say when you placed the order?  Expect your Kindle on or Very Shortly After that date, depending on shipping speed.  If you got into the first wave, that's August 27.  Second wave said Sept 4.  Third wave -- i.e. NOW -- Sept 8.

Don't freak out over the dates on the various order pages that are over a month away. . . .I'm certain there's some sort of tracking software that just has to have something. . . . . .and when they get all the orders properly queued up, the dates will self correct.

Or, you know, go ahead and freak out if that's fun for you.   I still think you'll get your Kindle by the date showing when you ORDERED it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Somebody is playing games with the dates. I ordered on 7/30 and have 10/6 delivery date. At least we can console each other until we get our K3. If we really don't get them until late Sep or early Oct my niece is going to be upset. She is getting my K2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merged a couple of these threads about delivery dates. . . . . .


again, deep breaths people!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> People, people, people.
> 
> Deep Breaths!
> 
> Or, you know, go ahead and freak out if that's fun for you.  I still think you'll get your Kindle by the date showing when you ORDERED it.


OK, I'm breathing again. This reminds me of when the K2 first came out. At least this time most of us have the K2i, so we aren't without a Kindle altogether.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> People, people, people.
> 
> Deep Breaths!
> 
> ...


LOL. Not freaking here. Just sharing the facts. I rather enjoy the "watch" process. Delayed gratification and all that....  It'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Just checked my K3 order. It had changed a few hours ago from the 'we will email you ...' message to a delivery estimate of 29th Sep. Now it's changed to 'Delivery Estimate: 27 Aug'
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> ...


Well, that was quick!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That was weird for a while.  I didn't start the thread with that title.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I bet they fix it fast. I'm sure that they are getting a lot of calls and emails on the delivery dates. I'm just going to trust that they really meant the 8/27 date.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

here is another reply I got about the issue

quoted from my email:

_Please be aware that due to strong customer demand, the Kindle (Latest Generation) is temporarily sold out. As all orders are prioritised on a first come, first served basis, we will ship your Kindle to you as quickly as possible and will keep you informed by e-mail as we get more precise delivery dates.

I can inform you that the reason as to why the delivery dates for your order are currently stating October is due to the fact that the device will only start being dispatched from the end of this month. Therefore, closer to this date we will be able to provide you with a definite estimated delivery date which will be in early September. _

this is from Amazon UK today. I sent separate queries about 2 orders, one I got the standard email blurb, and the second I got this reply which seems more open and to the point we are all worried about.

EDITED TO ADD: this was concerning an order placed 3rd Aug for Sept 4th delivery, by the way.........my order placed on 31st July is still on schedule to ship on release apparently


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or, you know, go ahead and freak out if that's fun for you.  I still think you'll get your Kindle by the date showing when you ORDERED it.


It's Freak-Out Friday!










(and mine says Sept. 29....)


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow what a panicky bunch. Hope nobody lives in Louisiana where they have real things called "emergencies".


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Steph H said:


> It's Freak-Out Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of mine say Sept. 29 as well. I ordered July 28.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

SamuraiXSendai said:


> Wow what a panicky bunch. Hope nobody lives in Louisiana where they have real things called "emergencies".


Gee, I didn't realize Louisiana was the only place in the whole world that had real emergencies! Guess that's good for the rest of us....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

SamuraiXSendai said:


> Wow what a panicky bunch. Hope nobody lives in Louisiana where they have real things called "emergencies".


We are just having fun. My husband is from New Orleans and his whole family lives in Louisiana, including his Mother and 2 Daughters. Sometimes you need to have something that is fun to cope with all of the tragedies in the world.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

At least you all HAVE a delivery date - mine is still showing "we will notify you with your delivery date" jargon.  I ordered mine almost as soon as the links went live.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> At least you all HAVE a delivery date - mine is still showing "we will notify you with your delivery date" jargon. I ordered mine almost as soon as the links went live.


Mine said the same thing when I first saw this thread about 30 min ago. Now it says 10/1.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> People, people, people.
> 
> Deep Breaths!
> 
> ...


Spoilsport ...


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> People, people, people.
> 
> Deep Breaths!
> 
> ...


That Anne sure does have a way of putting a damper on people's freak outs! LOL 

Like everyone else, mine says we'll e-mail you closer to time and on the order it says September 29th. I'll save my panic for later, thanks very much.

P.S. But my case (no light, black color) is going to arrive August 31st.


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

My delivery date says October 1st.  I hope its an error as I leave here to go on a road trip September 4th and would like to have my Kindle by than....I ordered July 30th.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I ordered the morning after the announcement (29th) and mine says October 4.  I have went in and made a couple of changes like changing the delivery type and then a couple of times to add gift certificates to the payment of it.  I'm starting to think each of these changes are changing my line position.  I'm freaked out thinking it won't even be in the first delivery wave.  I know, I'm panicing over something minor and being irrational, but try telling my brain that.  I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I ordered the morning of the 29th, and I have a September 29th delivery date. I feel strangely calm about it though. I just have a feeling that if I don't get it on that Friday (August 27th), I will get it the following Monday or Tuesday.  Having a K2i makes the wait a little easier.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered mine July 29 and my account still says delivery on September 29!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered the night of the announcement, and had the "send an email" date until this morning. This morning the face page of my open orders has estimated delivery Oct. 5. but if I click on the actual order it still has will send an email. I called and the guy put me on hold and went and talked to "management" (his idea not mine) and he said his manager had just gotten out of a meeting and they were told to "assure everyone that you will get the shipping according to the order page when you placed the order and that they are just labeling different kindles with dates to account for them. The dates are not the delievery dates. The shipping dates are as they were on the page *when the customer ordered it* ." Mine said release date. So even though my face page says "Oct. 5" they say it will ship on or before release date because I ordered the 28th. They said they will get order pages back in line, it will just be a little while.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ouch, my brain hurts trying to follow this conversation - am I going mad or do we have two threads merged together here? I suppose it makes sense to get everyone who's having a melt-down together in one place... 

I know it's ridiculous and it'll arrive when it arrives and the world won't end if that's not on Aug 27th, but hey, my life doesn't have much else exciting in it right now - and what else are we going to talk about for the next three weeks?  

I hereby resolve to stop worrying about it (for the next five minutes anyway ) and instead to concentrate on what I'm going to spend the $44 left on my gift card, which I have to spend before I can transfer my account over to the UK site. Hmmm.... so many books, so few dollars....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Lin? I like to wander through the book bazaar, see what the KB authors have to offer, and order. have gotten some really good books, at much better prices than the regular publishers are willing to offer...
this thread gives a list of authors by genre: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27235.0.html


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am not worried at all, even though it now says october 4th delivery. They probably should have just left it alone though and not put in a placeholder or whatever that is. They have got to know people will go nuts when they see such a far date  

Since the current order page says september 8th, it doesn't even make sense to pay any attention to a date further away than that on orders already placed. 

Amazon said they will come on 27th or Sept 4 respectively, they will come  

I have to say though its much easier now that I have my K1, then when I waited for it to be shipped.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I ordered mine on the 28th and it says Shipping Date of 9/28.  since I was my order was in pretty early I figure it will come sooner rather than later.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Lin? I like to wander through the book bazaar, see what the KB authors have to offer, and order. have gotten some really good books, at much better prices than the regular publishers are willing to offer...
> this thread gives a list of authors by genre: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27235.0.html


Thanks! I'll take a look.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

My Orders page shows a date of Oct 4th but when I view the order it shows Aug 30th. Don't have any idea what's going on but I can live with the Aug 30 date.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hallelujah!  I finally got a shipping estimate - Delivery Estimate: September 29th.  Woo Hoo!  (Ann, I have one ballon left, please don't pop it!) Hee Hee
I think that might be wrong!  Didn't I read somewhere on another thread someone talking about a glitch in the inventory system?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

RamTheHammer said:


> My Orders page shows a date of Oct 4th but when I view the order it shows Aug 30th. Don't have any idea what's going on but I can live with the Aug 30 date.


My orders page says Oct 5th, but when I view the order I still have the "we will send you and email".


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Or...maybe it's a glitch on the _*"Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before..."*_ when we first placed our orders.
Just in case the updates haven't driven you crazy yet.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

I read on another board that Amazon underestimated the response the K3 AND the returns with the K2 price drop. The latter created more orders. Also, people within the 30-day return period are now wanting their to return thee K2s for K3s.

I figured they had _x _ number of K3 available for pre-order for the Aug. 27 date. Once those were fulfilled, I assume the screen we see now for the Sept date is for the next batch. My guess would be due to the returns with price drop & exchanges, then pushed those of us that pre-ordered to appease the ones who already placed their orders (on the K2).

I am kicking myself because I yanked myself out of the queue. I placed an order July 29, then thought about it... canceled it.... then thought the better of it and placed another order later that night. Who knows how many people got in between that few hours!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

SkierChick said:


> I read on another board that Amazon underestimated the response the K3 AND the returns with the K2 price drop. The latter created more orders. Also, people within the 30-day return period are now wanting their to return thee K2s for K3s.
> 
> I figured they had _x _ number of K3 available for pre-order for the Aug. 27 date. Once those were fulfilled, I assume the screen we see now for the Sept date is for the next batch. My guess would be due to the returns with price drop & exchanges, then pushed those of us that pre-ordered to appease the ones who already placed their orders (on the K2).


If that were true then the order page would not say that orders placed today will ship on or before Sept 8th!


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Well that is a bummer. Ordered mine the day it was announced and mine is showing September 28th. Wishing I hadn't sold my K1 so hastily...


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

RamTheHammer said:


> If that were true then the order page would not say that orders placed today will ship on or before Sept 8th!


I placed my order July 29. The ETA on the pre-order page was Aug 27.

I checked my account (under _Open Orders_), it says "Delivery Estimate: October 4, 2010 - October 8, 2010", but if you look at the pre-order page, it says "Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before September 8th." Makes no sense for people who place an order today get an earlier estimated time than those of use who ordered several days ago.

If I drill down to _View Order Details_, it actually says "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date."

I'm hoping it's jus a glitch and they are over-estimating the time to buffer themselves a bit.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, if there is really a delay going on then I think I might try to find a K2 from Target. I can return it when the K3 gets here or before the return window closes.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

jd78 said:


> Well, if there is really a delay going on then I think I might try to find a K2 from Target. I can return it when the K3 gets here or before the return window closes.


Target doesn't have the same return policy as Amazon. You'll probably be looking at a shorter return window and a restocking fee.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or, you know, go ahead and freak out if that's fun for you.


LOL!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> It's Freak-Out Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh he's cute!

(mine says Sept 28...But my cover says Aug 30.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I will not worry....I will not over-react.......I will not worry.........OMG, I WANT IT NOW..........I will not worry......I will not worry.......    

Ok, I feel better........for the moment!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

malligator said:


> Target doesn't have the same return policy as Amazon. You'll probably be looking at a shorter return window and a restocking fee.


Target's return window is actually 90 days. The receipt even has the date the window expires at the top right next to the date of purchase. As for the restocking fee, I don't know, but I have never been charged a restocking fee with Target. My local target is REALLY good about returns. Usually, I keep my receipts, but I have returned things there without receipts and they can look it up with your card, or if you paid with cash they will end up giving you a gift card.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

My two still say 9/30 and 10/4.  Man, I hope they change back to the end of August!!!!!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine just changed back. Was showing 10/1, but now shows, "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

jd78 said:


> Mine just changed back. Was showing 10/1, but now shows, "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time."


Mine changed too and no longer says 10/4! Yeah!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine changes back as well!


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine changed back too...I ordered on the 29th, this morning said delivery Oct 7/Oct 14...makes me feel better..I wanted it for a plane trip to NY I'm taking the first week in Oct..This is my first Kindle and I'm so excited...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I ordered mine within a half hour of the order pages going live. I ordered hubby's the next morning. Neither of my orders have ever changed from the "we'll email you when we have a better estimate"

Release day is release day... When I ordered (and most of us), the page said "Pre-order now for release day delivery"

Still expecting to get BOTH of mine on the 27th.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> Or...maybe it's a glitch on the _*"Orders placed today are expected to ship on or before..."*_ when we first placed our orders.
> Just in case the updates haven't driven you crazy yet.


I don't think so, I called today and the Kindle rep told me all orders will be filled by the date that was listed on the product page the date you ordered the Kindle. He said, after he talked with his manager, that the manager said he had just gotten out of a meeting about this and they were told by higher ups that what we see now, (late Sept/Oct dates) are the wrong ones. And the "if you order today ship by date" is accurate.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

This the email I received from Customer Service, in response to my question about the "October 6" date on my summary page (I placed my order on July 29):

*Hello,

No, it not true. Since you've placed order before August 01, 8PM (PST) your order will still ship by the August 27th release date. You will not be charged for your order until your Kindle is shipped.

Please ignore the delivery dates on your order summary page.

I hope this information helps. We look forward to seeing you again soon.*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

There is no longer a delivery date on mine. Thanks to all of you that took the time to call or email. I'm sure Amazon will start shipping on the date they said. Now back to counting down the days.


----------

